# Puppies, Puppies, Puppies!!!!



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

We took these picture's last week and it seems the older they get the harder it is to get a picture of them b/c their constantly on the go and can't stand still for a second, hehe!!!!! We need to get a better camera too!!!! We are going to take more picture's of them next week. We have a ton of shots of them in the snow on our site too!!! Anyway, here are picture's of the pups that are waiting for their forever home. Thanks for looking and hope you enjoy


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh gosh! they're gonna be huge!!! they're adorable


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks KZoppa  They are getting a bit big for me to pick up and cuddle now, hehe!!!! The 3rd picture down is of Capone and he is a big boy as well as stocky!!!! Loves to talk too, lol!!!! Love them all ;-)


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

omg they're adorable!!!! I want the puppy in the third picture he has such a laid back face :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kelly, the colors are gorgeous and unique! How old are they now?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Im in love, they are all gorgeous!:wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I love the pup in the 2nd picture. Just looks so serious! Boy or girl? They're so cute!!! even my very serious NO MORE animals EVER hubby says he wouldnt mind one of those pups.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG they are the cutest things I have seen in awhile! It makes me want a puppy again.


----------



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

So cute, Love how GS puppies look like they have gray eyes when young. So cute  . Wish there was a way to get blue eyes.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Their beautiful Kelly!!! Great job with their training!


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

love them all...but i must say, the puppy in the 4th photo is my fav


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

They're precious!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Kelly, What cuties.... Maybe one/two will show up here as a strays & then my hubby & GF's hubby couldn't say no, LOL     

What are their temps/drives like?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Gorgeous pups...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are sooooo gorgeous and bruisers too!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh! They are so cute!


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Totally beautiful, I couldn't pick one over the other. I would want them all....................


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

haha they all have the typical puppy eyes :] and look at their paws, they are going to be big.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I want dibs on Chaos!!! What a great pedigree these pups have. This is the what I'm looking for! What beautiful puppies!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

DCluver33 said:


> omg they're adorable!!!! I want the puppy in the third picture he has such a laid back face :wub:


Capone is a Moose of a puppy!!!! If you don't mind your GSD talking back to you when your talking to him, then he's your boy, hehe!!!!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Kelly, the colors are gorgeous and unique! How old are they now?


Thanks Jane  They are going to be Very dark sables when full grown. A couple of them look like they will be black sables too!!! They just turned 10 weeks old yesterday. They are potty trained (Thanks to the doggie door), good in the crate, UTD on shots, micro chipped, and now registered in the AKC Health care plan, and they are Clear of Degenerative Myelopthy. This is just an incredible litter, and we are soooo Very Pleased with how they all turned out


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

KZoppa said:


> I love the pup in the 2nd picture. Just looks so serious! Boy or girl? They're so cute!!! even my very serious NO MORE animals EVER hubby says he wouldnt mind one of those pups.


The 2nd picture is of Cora, she is something else!!!! A Real wiggle butt she is and always ready to go after the pant leg, arm or ball


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

HeidiW said:


> Their beautiful Kelly!!! Great job with their training!


Thanks Heidi  It is a Lot of work when you have 11 puppies and you were only expecting 7 :wild: But they have been easy and wonderful to take care of


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank You All for your wonderful comments on our puppies  I Truly :wub: this litter and how they all are!!!!! Their names starting with the first picture on down are Cana, Cora, Capone, Caleb, and Chaos. So the person that wanted dibs on the 4th pup, that is Caleb and boy is he a Ham Hock, hehe!!!! They are some pretty hefty pups too!!! Hopefully we can get some updated picture's of them next week. I swear they change by the day :shocked: Thanks for the comment on their pedigree too  We Love what we get out of this pedigree  We also hope that they will get their forever homes soon too


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow they look incredible, what beautiful puppies!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

boeselager said:


> The 2nd picture is of Cora, she is something else!!!! A Real wiggle butt she is and always ready to go after the pant leg, arm or ball


 
okay i wanted a male but she just looks so serious in the picture that i would take her in a heartbeat! though that first pup is adorable too. Man oh man i wish i could have another pup.. .also wish i could handle another but wanna get Shasta further trained in her obedience reliability. They are just too cute.... shoot.... i need to stop looking at this thread!


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

I just wanted to say Kelly had an exceptional litter. I met all the pups and they were wonderful. We almost changed our mind and took Cora home. She stole my hubby's heart. She is one super friendly pup and so sweet. 

We are very happy with Charlie and I am amazed everyday at how smart he is and how well he is doing with his training. I have to say Charlie is doing great with our family and my kids. Since Kelly was working with them, Charlie was pretty much potty trained by the time he came home. That helped out a lot. 

I do think Capone looks a lot like his dad, Zavien. I might be biased but I think all the pups are gorgeous.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

boeselager said:


> Thank You All for your wonderful comments on our puppies  I Truly :wub: this litter and how they all are!!!!! Their names starting with the first picture on down are Cana, Cora, Capone, Caleb, and Chaos.


Kelly, Starting with names above, top to bottom, what are they like temp/drive wise? Just wondering who is the boss of who is left & the one that's more laid back? They are cuties for sure........  Who's the biggest (weight) & the smallest? Any the first pup born or last? Just curious......


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, BTW, Is Caleb Bk boy?


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

OMG cute , cute , cute- just beautiful


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Funny you mentioned 'the third one'--when I was looking at the pics, that one cracked me up! Definitely the one I would choose. All of them are gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Funny you mentioned 'the third one'--when I was looking at the pics, that one cracked me up! Definitely the one I would choose. All of them are gorgeous. Congratulations!


nuh uh I already called dibs!!!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

SOOOO CUTE! I love their expressions. They look like they will be extremely intelligent GSDs!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

KZoppa said:


> okay i wanted a male but she just looks so serious in the picture that i would take her in a heartbeat! though that first pup is adorable too. Man oh man i wish i could have another pup.. .also wish i could handle another but wanna get Shasta further trained in her obedience reliability. They are just too cute.... shoot.... i need to stop looking at this thread!


The first pup is Cana a female. Seems like you are picking out the female's for someone wanting a male, hehe!!!!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Kelly, Starting with names above, top to bottom, what are they like temp/drive wise? Just wondering who is the boss of who is left & the one that's more laid back? They are cuties for sure........  Who's the biggest (weight) & the smallest? Any the first pup born or last? Just curious......


I will send you a PM


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

UofIowaGSD said:


> I just wanted to say Kelly had an exceptional litter. I met all the pups and they were wonderful. We almost changed our mind and took Cora home. She stole my hubby's heart. She is one super friendly pup and so sweet.
> 
> We are very happy with Charlie and I am amazed everyday at how smart he is and how well he is doing with his training. I have to say Charlie is doing great with our family and my kids. Since Kelly was working with them, Charlie was pretty much potty trained by the time he came home. That helped out a lot.
> 
> I do think Capone looks a lot like his dad, Zavien. I might be biased but I think all the pups are gorgeous.


Awww, Thanks for the wonderful compliments on the pups, and we are Sooo Very happy that Charlie is in such a wonderful home as yours 
You are sooo Very correct about Capone. He is going to be a very blocky big boy like his dad Zavien. Nice wide chest, thick bone, and a nice head on him.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Oh, BTW, Is Caleb Bk boy?


Yes, Caleb is the Black boy


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

The 3rd 1 down in the picture's is Capone, which we think the name fits him well. He is the biggest and the funniest 1, hehe!!! I think he is the funniest b/c when you talk to him, he talks back to you, it's hilarious!!! He Loves to talk to you and it's not the barking type of talking!!!!!
Thank You All again for the wonderful compliments on our puppies. This will be the litter that we will remember for a life time


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

I want capone....please send him to me..


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Hehe!!!! Okay, but we would have to talk first ;-)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

They are super cute and adorable!! I love the name Chaos and Capone!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

boeselager said:


> The first pup is Cana a female. Seems like you are picking out the female's for someone wanting a male, hehe!!!!


 
lol i tend to do that sometimes. they're all adorable so i'd have a tough time anyway. Would definitely prefer a male but i might change my mind if i find another female i like. puppy fever. must... leave.... thread... for now... hehe.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment on our pups Jessica 

KZoppa, I think we all tend to do that at times, and thanks for the compliment on our pups too ;-)


----------

